# Historique Firefox Mac OSX



## gygax (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je voudrais savoir si il existe une application pour mac OS X qui enregistre l'historique de mozilla firefox séparément à se navigateur. 

merci pour vos réponses  

Salutations à tous


Je comprends pas bien la question, là, mais mon instinct m'affirme qu'elle à plus de chances de trouver réponse dans le bon forum. On s'y rend !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

c'est à dire?
pour surveiller?
espionner ? bloquer?

sinon c'est un fichier autonome duplicable et ouvrable par divers logiciels 
(il est dans le profile  history.dat)


----------



## gygax (3 Avril 2008)

En effet sa serais pour surveiller l'historique de façon que si quelqu'un efface l'historique dans firefox que je puisse encore le voir quelque part... 

comme par ex. un programme annex qui enregistre automatiquement l'historique  ( je ne sais pas si se programme existe...) c'est pour cela que j'ai fait un sujet. 


merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

hmm
tu sais que "normalement" il n'y a QUE toi sur ta session 
donc celui qui effacerait c'est...toi.

la philosophie OSX est de créer un compte par utilisateur

Accès  utilisateurs multiples à une même session implique d'assumer entierement que ceux y accedant puissent tout faire avec les fichiers dessus
(ce qui est logique)


----------



## boddy (3 Avril 2008)

Un logiciel espion ici

Après c'est toi qui est le seul juge de ce que tu en fais


----------



## turtle_fr (14 Octobre 2010)

par contre moi je cherche juste le ou les fichiers d'historique de navigation de firefox 3.6.10.

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer où sont-ils stockés SVP ?

Merci !


----------



## boddy (14 Octobre 2010)

turtle_fr a dit:


> par contre moi je cherche juste le ou les fichiers d'historique de navigation de firefox 3.6.10.
> 
> Pourriez-vous m'indiquer où sont-ils stockés SVP ?
> 
> Merci !



Je pense que je comprends pas bien ta question...
Ce serait trop simple de juste te répondre qu'il faut cliquer sur Historique et ensuite sur Afficher l'historique 

C'est ça que tu cherches


----------



## turtle_fr (14 Octobre 2010)

comme je le disais je cherche le fichier d'historique (donc dans le finder)
dans l'application je sais très bien où aller 
merci


----------

